
Odd case of TikTok censorship in Iran - bayat
https://twitter.com/maasalan/status/1276118790426820615
======
bayat
I think this Is further evidence of TikTok cooperating with oppressive
regimes, as it seems like they’ve specifically built TikTok so that users with
Iranian simcard won’t be able to use the app even if they use VPN to bypass
Iran’s fairly sophisticated firewall.

